# List some goals that you have accomplished



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Oftentimes, we beat ourselves up about where we have fallen short, our personal failures, unfulfilled goals, etc.

How about an exercise in reflecting upon individual goals that we have achieved?

For example:

I am 24 and some of the goals I have achieved in my life include:

- Obtaining my driver's license and buying a new car
- Going to University
- Getting on the Dean's List
- Learning how to drive my bike without training wheels
- Travelling outside of North America
- Tying my shoes
- Learning how to swim
- Having a GF
- Surviving two speech classes

:boogie


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

-making it to the bathroom in time
-not getting killed whilst driving
-eating and swallowing correctly
-walking upright without assistance
-oh, not killing anyone or thing


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm just going to put down what I've done in the past two-three months.


April 
-Completed a job interview for the first-time in 2 years.

May
-Got a job after being unemployed since October, 2009 (17 months without money). 
-Also opened up my first checking account.

June
-Bought a bicycle for the first-time (had one as a kid purchased by my mom). 
-Commuting to work by a bike. Also exercising with my bike.
-Compiled a total of 50 miles on my bike for the month of June.

I'll write another one up in September or October about July-September.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

In the last four months these are the good things I've done:

Stopped cutting 100 days ago.
Started working out on a consistent basis.
Actually passed my classes last quarter--that was a big deal for me.
Actually doing social things.
Reading my poetry at open mics and becoming more open about sharing my work.
Decided to start volunteering.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Talked on the phone a couple days ago for two hours. That is a hugh deal for me as talking on the phone causes me much anxiety.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Got started on my CNA class
registered for a new student orientation at college


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Got a job.
Joined a sorority and became President.
Made all A's in school.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

RollingInTheDeep said:


> Got a job.
> Joined a sorority and became President.
> Made all A's in school.


*<AWESOME> :clap*


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I have achieved true happiness. I feel joy, peace, love, and bliss. I've achieved perminent positive attitude.


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2008)

Finally graduated high school this year after trying and quitting due to anxiety like a million times

Lost 40 lbs (still have 25 to lose)


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I have good grades in school, I play the piano, and becoming nicer and saner in social situations. :roll


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

* Overcame family anxiety
* Improved my relationship with my siblings, parents, and close family members.
* Went to bars on my own, and learned how to socialize by doing self exposure.
* Learned how to do some cold approaches with girls
* Asked girls out, went on dates.
* Overcame my anxiety of speaking in large groups, specially during work meetings.
* Improved my self confidence and self esteem which has a positive effect on different aspects of my life.
* Learned to accept and love myself.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

-I went to University
-I got the opportunity to travel to Toronto to perform
-I'm now much more comfortable ordering food at a restaurant
-I've learned a lot about spiders(hey achieving any goal is a good thing)
-I got perfect on an in class quiz today
-I met a nice girl on a dating site(just to hang out) and I'm going to ask if she would like to have coffee sometime

That's all I got so far.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Got my licence. Finished my degree. Did an internship. Got another internship. Maybe next I will get a real job.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't overanalyze anymore.. I analyze and then make decisions. 
Only way to live. 

Second guessing makes your life only a dress rehearsal of which you will never get a chance to perform 'perfectly' as you wish.. for you will be dead.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm 22
- Got into university (this year)

That's pretty much it. :/

I'd like to achieve in the near future
- Get a job
- Learn to drive
- Learn to play the guitar
- See the world! (travel, possibly emigrate someday)
- Make some friends :stu


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Incited rebellion in a theocratic virtual society.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Why would I want people to hate me?


----------



## Positive4Life (Apr 13, 2011)

great thread guys. 

-doing well at college
-found some amazing music the past year or two
-made 2-3 friends last year
-improved my researching skills (and many other skills for that matter)
-have a much nicer body than prev one (more attractive overall)
-grew up a bit to talk to girls
-will try to talk to this girl on bus i see sometimes
-will stand up for myself when i feel threatened...something im still tryna execute today
-much better listener
-less insecure than before
-slightly better self esteem
-much less depressed

thank you guys


----------

